# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  incline bench only?

## novice1

i was told lou ferigno(the incredible hulk) did inlcine only and never flat bench. whether this is true or not i was wondering if i did inlcine only for awile would it hurt my flat bench strength. i am weak on incline and wanted to catch it up with my flat but didn't know if i would lose flat stregth. i thought if i ever did a cycle that for the eight weeks i was on i could do incline only during that time and catch it up some. any opinions?

----------


## Billy Boy

Do both but perform Incline first than flat bench.As the muscles are fresh you will lift heavier on incline than perform bench on already fatigued muscles.Alternate often and you should not have any lagging bodyparts

----------


## bex

Totally agree with billy. :Wink:

----------


## PaPaPumP

I prefer using a bench that has an adjustable bench for incline. The set incline they have involves too much on shoulders, and not enough isolation on chest..If you do not have a contratption, such as I...use dumbells or the smith. I know , i know...smith's are for pussies...BULL $H!t! Why do I see BBs using them in all their training routines, so just remember that, if you feel weary of using the smith. Set the incline at just a few notches above parallel, and that is ALL the incline you will need. Trust me, it's helping me a ton. Doesn't aggravate the shoulders as much as well! :Big Grin:

----------


## pup

I had just tried the no bench press thing for a while, 3 months to be exact. To be honest my flat bench did suffer. I was only doing inclines, db presses, and cables, when i added flat bench back in, it was significantly lower than it used to be.

----------


## dane26

i agree with billy. do inclines and then flats, but make sure you do both

----------


## Pete235

Incline dumbells is the main exercise in my chest routine. It is usually followed by flat dumbell presses or hammer strength press (I never use barbells) and low incline flies and/or cable cross overs..

----------


## Night Fly

I also agree with the others as I do both incline and flat bench presses. I alternate which ones that I do first each week, just so that I will keep them even. Haven't had any problems so far.

----------


## Venus!

I loooove incline I actually do 2 different heights for incline since it concentrates on different sections better :Big Grin:

----------


## pureanger

YOu wanna build size and power on your bench one word Decline I do heavy decline incline and then flat by that time my chest is screaming

----------


## bigtraps

Same as billyboy said.
Heavy flat bench, then incline. Alternate every week, heavy incline then flat bench. I believe in this idea for building mass. It works for me. Also on chest days, finish your routine w/ flies or some other variation like decline or wide chest. 

If you stay consistant, you will see yourself sculpting your chest.
Very exciting IMO.

----------


## EXCESS

My incline was weak until I started alternating, instead of doing it after flat bench. Tried and tested!

----------


## Tobey

I have always heard that if you lift really heavy on your incline your flat bench will go up. I would not do one over the other though. As the incline bench will hit different areas of the chest.
IC

----------


## Sicilian30

Well guys as always I have to put my 3 cents in. Actually I had a BB Police Friend of mine, tore his pec doing flat bench. Guy has been working out for some 23 years, and tore a pec. His PT said, that flat BARBELL bench is the worse thing you can do. I am not saying do flat bench press, but after I was told that, by him, I never do flat barbell bench. I only do inclien and dumbell flat bench. My bud's PT said, that flat barbell bench puts to much pressure on the shoulder joints, chest and wrists, I have to agree, I had problems with my wrists when I would put on a heavy amount of barbell flat bench. I use the dumbells now flat, and find that I can isolate my chest even more, by putting twists at the top of my motion or whatever I want. I have more control. I do however believe that incline is better than flat bench, in most cases, but I dont' recommend excluding flat bench, I still do it only with dumbells, and yes, every now and then I will sit and do a set or two of flat barbell bench. Okay so sue me..

----------


## Tobey

Hey Sicilian30!
Where you been freind? I have'nt seen you around in awhile or maybe I just keep missing your post. 

Now about falt bench. Yes there is pressure when doing just about any lift. I would have to disagree with it being the most stressfull excerise on chest though. Butterflys ( Especailly dumbell flys) by far stretch the pectoral muscle much further and places alot more strain. BUT anything even when done in proper form can ripp a muscle. It really depends not so much on the excersie, but the amount of weight, and maybe the intensitiy of the lift. In my experience that useually has been the main culprit. 

IC

----------


## Socio

Smith for pussies????
I can do more on barbell than smith , the smith bar is one heavy mofo!
i LOVEEEEE MY SMIIITHH
i do close grip bench , upright rows, front presses , inclines presses on my smith!
love it!

----------


## Capital X

There are so many people that beleive that flat bench is better and don't do enough on the incline. Everyone has a good lower chest but it is more impressive if your upper chest is just popping out of your shirt. Doing both will make you stand out. I balance both in my workout and I can do almost the same weight on incline or flat.

Capital X

----------


## Sicilian30

You Iron my man.. thanks for the welcome back. You still da man.. I have been away for some time, been werking my buns off, my boss is a prick and all.. slave driver.. just don't ask me who my boss is.. I need to check to see if you have put up any more recipies bro.. One question, where the hell if Mike, I been to a few posts and haven't seen him?

----------

